# Marijuana and The Bible



## TreesOfLife (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.equalrights4all.org/religious/bible.htm

*See for yourself what the Bible says. *The WWW Bible Gateway has concordances for the King James, the American Standard and four or five other translations. It's easy to do word or verse searches.
*




Marijuana & the Bible*

*And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more. -- Ezekiel 34:29 *

*"The Lord said unto me, 'I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs.' " -- Isaiah 18:4-5 *

*Jesus  Medical Marijuana  Relevant Quotes*

*"Lord, when did we see thee sick or in prison and came unto thee?" And the King will answer and say unto them, "Verily I say unto you, inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethern, ye have done it unto me." -- Matthew 25:39-40*

*Go forth, and visit a prisoner today. http://www.hr95.org *

*




What is the Word of God on the Cannabis plant?*

The hemp plant (scientific name: cannabis, slang: marijuana) is one of the many useful herbs "yielding seed after its kind" created and blessed by God on the third day of creation, "and God saw that it was good." (Genesis 1:12) He gave hemp for people to use with our free will.
God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.To you it will be for meat."  And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall  speak lies in hypocrisy  commanding to abstain from meats which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. (Paul: 1 Timothy 4:1-3)
The Bible speaks of a special plant. "I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more." (Ezekiel 34:29) A healing plant. On either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare 12 manner of fruits, and yielding her fruit every month; and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. (Revelations 22:1-2) A gift from God.
*How was cannabis used in Biblical times and lands?*

Cannabis was used 12 ways: clothing, paper, cord, sails, fishnet, oil, sealant, incense, food, and in ceremony, relaxation and medicine. For so the Lord said unto me, "I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs. For afore harvest, when the bud is perfect and the sour grape is ripening in the flower, he shall cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks and take away and cut down the branches." (Isaiah 18:4-5)
*What about cannabis today?*

Hemp today has thousands of uses. Modern technology has devised many new uses for the hemp plant&emdash;like biomass energy, building materials, fuel, plastic and so on. Hemp is ecological and its seed is among the best food crops on Earth. Selected varieties produce flowers that provide an herbal relaxant and a spiritual tool. Its herb is used globally as medicine.
*Does the Bible discuss drugs?*

Alcohol is the only drug openly discussed in the Bible, so it must serve as our reference. Wine is drunk during religious occasions such as Passover &emdash; the Last Supper of Jesus and His disciples. It remains a sacrament in modern church services.
Jesus began his public life by miraculously turning water into wine at the Wedding at Cana (John 2:1-10) when the reception ran out. The Bible distinguishes between use and misuse. It says, Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish and wine unto those that be of heavy hearts. (Proverbs 31:6-7) but Woe unto them that  follow strong drink; that continue until night, till wine inflame them! (Isaiah 5:10)
Yet the simple joys of drinking were also sung. He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle, and herb for the service of man: that he may bring forth food out of the earth; And wine that maketh glad the heart of man and oil to make his face to shineth. (Psalm 104:14-15)
*




Did Jesus speak about choice?*

He said not to criticize other people for their habits. "Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; that which cometh out of the mouth defileth a man." (Mat. 15:11) The apostle Paul wrote, I know, and am persuaded by the Lord Jesus, that there is nothing unclean of itself: but to him that esteemeth anything to be unclean, to him it is unclean.  For the kingdom of God is not meat and drink; but righteousness, and peace, and joy in the Holy Ghost. (Paul: Romans 14:14,17)
*Did He speak of government?*

Jesus said to keep church and state apart. "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's and unto God the things which be God's." (Luke 20:25) As we have seen, it was God, not government, who gave man the herbs to use. And it was government that put Jesus to death.
*Property forfeiture laws?*

He warned us about seizure and forfeiture laws. "Beware of the scribes which devour widows' houses. The same shall receive greater damnation." (Luke 20:46-47) Jesus, too, was a victim. The soldiers, when they had crucified Jesus, took His garments, and made four parts, to every soldier a part. (John. 19:33)
*What about the Drug War?*

Blessed are the peacemakers. (Matthew 5:9)
It was God who created cannabis hemp and told mankind to use "every green herb" on Earth. The Bible speaks of mercy, healing and a persecution of God's children. They persecute me wrongfully; help thou me. (Psalms 119:86) Prisons and drug wars do not save souls. The Lord hath sent me to bind up the broken hearted, to proclaim liberty to the captives and the opening of the prison to them that are bound. (Isaiah 61:1)
*What should the ministry do?*

Teach God's truth. Warn your congregation that the war on marijuana is unchristian and must be ended. My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge; because you have rejected knowledge, I will also reject you, that you will be no priest to Me  for I desired mercy and not sacrifice. (Hosea 4:6, 6:6)
Remember: Every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused if it be received with thanksgiving. If thou put the brethren in remembrance of these things, thou shalt be a good minister of Jesus Christ, nourished up in the words of faith and of good doctrine. (Paul: 1 Timothy 4:4-6)


*Summary analysis of the foregoing discussion*

What does the Bible say about marijuana? The Bible says that God created hemp for people to use "as meat," (ie, to consume), that its seed oil is to be used as an ointment, and that cannabis is "to be received with thanks-giving of them which believe and know the truth." Paul also warned that some people would "speak lies in hypocrisy" and prohibit us from using it.
It also says that we "shall not bear false witness" about people who use cannabis, nor judge them because that judgement is reserved to the Lord. The Lord hates those who speak lies and sow discord among brethern. For those people harrassed and imprisoned for using cannabis rightfuly, Jesus offers these words of comfort, "Blessed are those persecuted for righteousness's sake: For theirs is the Kingdom of Heaven."
*What would Jesus do regarding medical marijuana?*

Despite common knowledge and widespread scientific support, the federal government has for nearly 30 years kept cannabis in schedule 1 as a deliberate way to deny patients access to medical marijuana. This includes people suffering from asthma, cancer, migraine headache, chronic pain, spasticity, glaucoma, arthritis, and provides relief for many other conditions. As a result, people at various locations across the USA have had to risk and suffer years in prison for providing medical marijuana to patients as an act of compassion and personal conscience. What would Jesus do? He chose to break the law in order to heal the sick.
"At that time Jesus went on the sabbath day through the corn, and his disciples were hungered, and began to pluck the ears of corn, and to eat. 2) But when the Pharisees saw it, they said unto him, Behold, thy disciples do that which is not lawful to do upon the sabbath day 3) But he said unto them, Have ye not read what David did, when he was hungered, and they that were with him?  10) And, behold, there was a man which had his hand withered, And they asked him, saying, Is it lawful to heal on the sabbath days? that they might accuse him. 11) And he said unto them, What man shall there be among you, that shall have one sheep, and if it fall into a pit on the sabbath day, will he not lay hold on it and lift it out? 12) How much then is a man better than a sheep? Wherefore it is lawful to do well on the sabbath days. 13) Then saith he to the man, Stretch forth thine hand. And he stretched it forth; and it was restored whole, like as the other. 14) Then the Pharisees went out, and held a council against him, how they might destroy him. 15) But when Jesus knew it, he withdrew himself from thence, and great multitudes followed him, and he healed them all; 16) And charged them that they should not make him known." (Matthew 12: 1-2, 10-16) (also see Mark 3, Luke 13, John 9)
*Should people give blind obedience to government?*

Then came to Jesus scribes and Pharisees, which were of Jerusalem, saying, 2) Why do thy disciple transgress the tradition of the elders? for they wash not their hands when they eat bread." 3) But he answered and said unto them, Why do ye also transgress the commandment of God by your tradition?  7) Ye hypocrites!  12) Then came his disciples, and said unto him, Knowest thou that the Pharisees were offended, after they heard this saying? 13) But he answered and said, Every plant, which my heavenly Father hath not planted, shall be rooted up. 14) Let them alone: they be blind leaders of the blind, And if the blind lead the blind, both shall fall into the ditch. (Matthew 15:1-3, 7, 12-14)


*Passages from the King James Bible that are relevant
to the legal and moral status of Cannabis sativa, L.*

And the earth brought forth grass and herb yielding seed after its kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good. (Genesis 1:12)
God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree in which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat. And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to everything that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for meat: and it was so." And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. And the evening and the morning were the sixth day. (Gen. 1:29-31)
(No prohibition of cannabis or any other drug is made in the Ten Commandments: See Ex. 20:1-17)
(Cannabis is mentioned in Ex. 30:23 but King James mistranslated it as 'sweet calamus') :
Moreover, the Lord spake unto Moses, saying, 23 Take thou also unto thee principal spices, of pure myrrh five hundred shekels, and of sweet cinnamon half so much, even 250 shekels, and of qaneh-bosm [*cannabis*] 250 shekels, 24 And of cassia 500 shekels, after the shekel of the sanctuary, and of oil olive an hin: 25 And thou shalt make it an oil of holy anointment, an ointment compound after the art of the apothecary: it shall be an holy anointing oil. 26 And thous shalt anoint the tabernacle of the congregation therewith, and the ark of the testimony, 27 And the table and all his vessels, and the candlestick ahd his vessels, and the altar of incense, 28 And the altar of burnt offerings with all his vessels, and the laver and his foot. 29 And thou shalt sanctify them, that they may be most holy: whatsoever toucheth them shall be holy. (Exodus 30:22-29)
* As one shekel equals approximately 16.37 grams, this means that the THC from over 9 pounds of flowering cannabis tops were extracted into a hind, about 6.5 litres of oil. The entheogenic effects of such a solution -- even when applied topically -would undoubtedly have been intense.​He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle and herb for the service of man: that he may bring forth food out of the earth; And wine that maketh glad the heart of man and oil to make his face to shineth. (Psalm 104:14-15)
The Lord said unto me, "I will take my rest and I will consider in my dwelling place like a clear heat upon herbs, and like a cloud of dew in the heat of harvest. For afore the harvest, when the bud is perfect and the sour grape is ripening in the flower, he shall cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks and take away and cut down the branches. (Is. 18:4-5)
And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more. (Ezekiel 34:29)
(Jesus "Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; but that which cometh out of the mouth, this defileth a man." (Matt. 15:11)
One believeth that he may eat all things. Anothereateth herbs.  Let us not, therefore judge one another any more: but judge this rather, that no man put a stumbling block or an occasion to fall in his brother's way. I know, and am persuaded by the Lord Jesus, that there is nothing unclean of itself: but to him that esteemeth anything to be unclean, to him it is unclean. For the kingdom of God is not meat and drink; but righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Ghost. (Epistle of St. Paul: Romans 14: 2,3,13,14,17)
Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer. If thou put the brethren in remembrance of these things, thou shalt be a good minister of Jesus Christ, nourished up in the words of faith and of good doctrine, whereupon thou hast attained. (Paul: 1 Timothy 4:1-6)
And he showed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding out of the throne of God and of the Lamb. In the midst of the street of it, and on either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare twelve manner of fruits, and yielding her fruit every month; and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. (Rev. 22:1-2)
*Other relevant quotes:*

*<H3>Intoxication:*

Wine is a mocker, strong drink is raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise. (Prov. 20:1)
Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish and wine unto those of heavy hearts. Let him drink and forget his poverty, and remember his misery no more. (Prov. 31:6-7)
"Woe unto them that rise up early in the morning, that they may follow strong drink; that continue until night, till wine inflame them! (Isaiah 5:10)
(Jesus' first miracle was turning water into wine at the wedding at Cana: See John 1-10. He also served wine at the Last Supper.)
*Prohibition:*

(Jesus He said unto them, "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's and unto God the things which be God's." (Luke 20:25)
"Then came Peter to him and said, "Lord, how oft shall my brother sin against me, and I forgive him? Till seven times? Jesus saith unto him, "I say not unto thee until seven times: But until seventy times seven." (Matt. 18:21-22)
(Jesus "If a kingdom be divided against itself, that kingdom cannot stand." (Mark 3:24)
(Jesus He saith unto them, "Are ye so without understanding also? Do ye not perceive that whatsoever thing from without entereth into the man, it cannot defile him.... That which cometh out of the man, that defileth the man." (Mark 7:18-20)
*Forfeiture:*

As troops of robbers wait for a man, so the company of priests commit murder in the way by consent. (Hos. 6:9)
(Jesus "Beware the scribes which desire to walk in long robes and  the highest seats in the synagogues and the chief rooms at feasts; Which devour widows' houses, and for a show make long prayers: They shall receive greater damnation." (Luke 20:46-47)
Then the soldiers, when they had crucified Jesus, took His garments, and made four parts, to every soldier a part. (John 19:23)
*Persecution:*

Thy commandments are faithful: They persecute me wrongfully; help thou me. (Ps. 119:86)
(Jesus "Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called the children of God. Blessed are those persecuted for righteousness' sake: For theirs is the kingdom of heaven." (Matthew 5:9-10)
(Jesus "The King shall answer and say unto them, 'Verily I say unto you, inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethern, ye have done it unto me." (Matt. 25:40)
*Tolerance:*

These six things doth the Lord hate: yea, seven are an abomination unto him: A proud look, a lying tongue and hands that shed innocent blood; An heart that deviseth wicked imaginations, feet that be swift in running to mischief; A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethern." (Prov. 6:16-19)
(Jesus "But I say unto you which hear, Love your enemies, do good to them which hate you, Bless them that curse you and pray for them which despitefully use you. And unto him that smiteth thee on the one cheek, offer also the other, and him that taketh away thy cloak, forbid not to take thy coat also." (Luke 6:27-29)
*Truth:*

A wise man will hear, and will increase learning: and a man of understanding shall attain unto wise counsels. (Proverbs 1:5)
If a ruler hearken to lies, all his servants are wicked. (Prov. 29:12)
*Judgement & Punishment:*

The spirit of the Lord God is upon me, because the Lord hath anointed me to preach good tidings unto the meek; he hath sent me to bind up the broken hearted, to proclaim liberty to the captives and the opening of the prison to them that are bound." (Is. 61:1)
My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge; because you have rejected knowledge, I will also reject you, that you will be no priest to Mefor I desired mercy and not sacrifice. (Hosea 4:6, 6:6)
(Jesus "Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgement ye judge, ye shall be judged: And with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?" (Matt. 7:1-4)
(Jesus He beheld them and said, "What is this then that is written, 'The stone which the builders rejected, the same is become the head of the corner'?" (Luke 20:17)
</H3>


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 21, 2009)

didnt i post on a thread exactly like this?


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 21, 2009)

but if you go to any christian church they dont preach the herb,they dont preach the buring bush,,,,they pick and choose the verse they want to preach to you,,,,want you to look at it this way...kind of in the same way the governments laws or mans laws are based on the bible and they look over the herb also....


----------



## TreesOfLife (Jul 21, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> but if you go to any christian church they dont preach the herb,they dont preach the buring bush,,,,they pick and choose the verse they want to preach to you,,,,want you to look at it this way...kind of in the same way the governments laws or mans laws are based on the bible and they look over the herb also....


I haven't been to church in a long long time. Most of the Churches have been taken over by the government.  But the good thing is you don't have to go to church to worship.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 21, 2009)

yes because you are a church i like your philosophy i say the same thing,,,,,, on,sunday i get a big bag pump my music cook and drink a couple beers ,,,


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 21, 2009)

thats a better sabbath than sitting in uncomfortable isles, silently, looking at jesus


----------



## TreesOfLife (Jul 21, 2009)

Saturday is the sabbath if I'm not mistaken. Sunday is the first day of the week if my memory serves me right.


----------



## TreesOfLife (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.sabbath-day.net/

*What is the truth about the Sabbath Day?*

One very controversial subject among Christians today is Gods Seventh Day Sabbath. Some Christians are not even aware the Sabbath is Saturday.
The Bible tells us clearly in Daniel that a persecuting power would change Gods laws of which it did  the Seventh Day Sabbath became the first day Sabbath without Gods approval. The book of Daniel also refers to this change of Gods law by this antichrist power as reaching to the host of heaven and trampling the heavenly sanctuary under foot. We find the same expression used in Hebrews chapter ten in reference to wilful sin.
Hebrews 10:26-29 For if we sin WILFULLY after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth NO more sacrifice for sins,  He that despised Moses' law died without mercy under two or three witnesses: Of how much sorer punishment, suppose you, shall he be thought worthy, who has trodden under foot the Son of God, and has counted the blood of the covenant, wherewith he was sanctified, an unholy thing, and has done despite unto the Spirit of grace?
This verse informs us that there remains no more sacrifice for deliberate sin and to continue in sin is to trample the Son of God under foot and to treat Christ's work on the cross as an unholy thing despite the fact we are now under Gods Grace. This is a warning we should take very seriously.
This change to the Sabbath came about over hundreds of years and by the death of millions and millions of Christians. This is another fact that most Christians are unaware of. Select the following to watch a typical true story of the death of a Sabbath keeper by burning.
*Why is the Sabbath truth not taught?*

If these points are true, why dont we hear more pastors teaching them? If the Sabbath is Saturday, then why dont the majority keep the true Sabbath day? How could the majority be wrong anyway? And even more to the point, do we still have to keep the Seventh day Sabbath at all? Revelation 13 tells us that Satan would give his seat, power and authority to this persecuting power described in Daniel that changed Gods law. Why would Satan do this? The change to the Sabbath happened in the fourth century and was done in honour of pagan Sun worship, and since then, this power that persecuted the saints for 1260 dark years murdered anyone found keeping the Seventh day Sabbath according to the Commandment of God. Anyone that had a different view to this persecuting power was considered a heretic and heretics were to be burned. As a result, the Sabbath truth was nearly murdered out of existence and since most Churches originated from this persecuting power, most Churches now ignorantly keep the wrong day they instituted. Remember that Satan was responsible for this change and he would not do this without a very good reason.
Since the majority grow up with Sunday worship as their custom, it becomes very much a mindset and people are also very reluctant to accept change or alter their lifestyle. Saturday is also a day that is not convenient for most Christians and so sadly, most would rather not know truth and go into denial. Because of these factors, even when a pastor is presented with the Sabbath truth, it becomes difficult to both accept and see. This instantly gives the enemy the upper hand as he now just whispers in your mind, the day does not matter. If it mattered everyone would know about it and would be keeping Saturday. Sadly, all too many listen and never investigate and Satan continues to be victorious in keeping Christians ignorantly breaking one of the Commandments of God. Billy Graham was said to have acknowledged the Sabbath truth but stated, If I were to teach this truth, I would lose most of my listeners. Jesus said we are to both obey and teach the law and one cannot sacrifice truth at any cost. The enemy has gone to extreme lengths to make sure the Sabbath truth is not taught or believed and continues to go to extreme lengths and deceptions to keep us ignorant of this truth? Knowing he has done this, Christians should realise that it is very relevant and extremely important we know why. For example, how important is sin to God?
Many say the Sabbath was changed to Sunday in honour of the resurrection and others say it was nailed to the cross. Others will tell you any day can be kept as the Sabbath day as long as you keep one. And still others say as long as you do everything to the glory of God the Sabbath is as good as kept. And yet still others will say it is legalism. Worst of all, and this is becoming more popular by the decade, some say the Ten Commandments are gone. Never underestimate the enemys ability to slowly and subtly bring heresy into the Church and make those with the most Biblical truth to get labelled falsely as cults or legalists. It should be obvious that Satan will always attack truth the hardest and sadly he has no trouble finding those he can deceive to accomplish his task very convincingly. The fact of the matter is that what is popular is not always truth and what is truth is not always popular.
Since the Sabbath is one of the Ten Commandments that defines what sin is, why wouldn't Satan attack this one Commandment that is the easiest one to attack and do everything in his power to ensure that it does not get recognized or taught so he can get many to live in lawlessness? If one truly studies this and checks it with unbiased history, you will in fact find that Satan has achieved this goal and because most Christians do not study the Word and tend to rely on what their friends or pastor tells them, the lie continues to perpetuate.
*What exactly is the Sabbath day all about anyway?*

Our Creator God starts off the fourth Commandment with the word Remember. This is because He knew it would be lost and forgotten. God asks that we keep the Sabbath set apart for Holy purposes so we can draw nearer to Him. The Fourth Commandment to remember the Sabbath concludes the section of the Ten Commandments that specifically helps define a proper relationship with God, how we are to love, worship and relate to Him. It explains why and when we need to take special time to draw closer to our Creator. It is also a special sign between us and God forever, that it is Him that sanctifies us Him alone we belong to and worship. The Sabbath, the Seventh day of the week was set apart by God as a time of rest and spiritual rejuvenation. So why is this Commandment so frequently ignored, attacked and explained away by so many Christians? Could it be because the challenges to the Sabbath Commandment are views generated by the ruler of this present evil world? After all, this being wants us to accept these views because he hates Gods law. He does all he can to influence us to ignore, avoid and reason our way around it. On our calendar the Sabbath begins at sunset Friday evening and ends at sunset Saturday evening.
Those that keep the true Sabbath day say that it is a blessing and their favourite day of the week. The Sabbath is quality time with family and relaxing and fellowshipping with God and other Christians. Jesus said we are to not only obey the Ten Commandments but teach them also yet some people are doing the opposite. Why are these people so determined to take this blessing from those who keep the Sabbath properly, and in the way Jesus intended and not like the Pharisees who turned it into a legalistic burden? What spirit is behind this? Why do so many professed Christians try so desperately hard to avoid this special time with their Creator God on His Holy day? The Sabbath should be our favourite day of the week and it is for those who have searched for the Sabbath truth and found it. God says we are to find this day a delight and a blessing. God did not say we should call it legalism or a burden!
Isaiah 58:13-14 If you turn away your foot from the Sabbath, from doing your pleasure on my holy day; and call the Sabbath a DELIGHT, the holy of the LORD, honourable; and shall honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words: Then shall you delight thyself in the LORD...
Like all the other nine Commandments, IT IS a Commandment of love and thus loving God with all your heart includes all the first four Commandments. We know this for a fact because right after the second reading of the Ten Commandments in Deuteronomy chapter 5, we are shown in Deuteronomy 6:5 that LOVING God with all our heart, might and soul is to keep ALL the Ten Commandments that had just been read in the previous chapter. That makes ALL Ten Commandments eternal of course as love is eternal. Our God is not a God of confusion that mixes a law that defines what love and sin is with something that is not love or not sin. Whether we understand it or not, to try and find reasons as to why the Sabbath is changed or ended is no different than trying to find excuses as to why it is now acceptable to worship idols or commit murder etc. There is another law found in the Old Testament that was only for the Jews and had ceremonial sabbaths but God did not place His Sabbath in this law. He placed it in the Ten Commandments because that is where it belongs.
If God sent an Angel to tell you that He loves you and sent His only Son to die for you and that He wants you to spend quality time with Him on a specific day that He blessed and sanctified, would you send the Angel back to God with the message, sorry God, that day is not convenient for me or no God, I can't spend that time with you on your Holy day, that's legalism or even, tell God that it does not have to be on His Holy day and I will spend time with Him on that day that was used for Sun worship that He detested instead. Is that what we would really say? Why is it so hard for us to rest in Jesus on His Holy day?
Many believe that there is only one or two denominations or groups that keep the true Sabbath day when there are in fact over five hundred different denominations of Sabbath keeping Churches that that keep the true 7th day Sabbath and the count is growing. Whole chains of Churches are changing back after attending Prophecy seminars run by people that have not been deceived by Satan's attempt to keep Christians in the dark on the Sabbath truth or Bible prophecy believing it cannot be understood. Do these hundreds of different Church denominations with millions and millions of members know something that we dont?
*Why is the Sabbath day so important to God?*

We have already noted that God intended the Sabbath to be a blessing to us and has asked us to call His Sabbath a DELIGHT, but what else makes the Sabbath so important to God?
Most people understand that it is morally wrong to lie, steal, murder and to worship idols or take the Lord's name in vain etc, but the reason Satan is so successful in keeping so many from the Sabbath truth is because it is easy for him to convince the multitudes it is not important and sadly, most do not see the Sabbath as important as on the surface it does not appear to be morally wrong. The question is; does God see the Sabbath day as being important? If it is important to God then it has to be important to us. Since God made His Sabbath part of the Ten Commandments, it becomes sin to break the Sabbath as sin is breaking any of the Ten Commandments. Sin is the reason Jesus died on the cross for us and it does not get more serious than that. We should know how much God detests sin but what are some other reasons that make the Sabbath so significant?
Exodus 31:13-17 Speak you also unto the children of Israel, saying, Verily my Sabbaths you shall keep: for it is a *SIGN* between me and you throughout your generations; that you may know that I am the LORD that does *SANCTIFY* you.  15 Six days may work be done; but in the Seventh is the Sabbath of rest, Holy to the LORD: whosoever doeth any work in the Sabbath day, he shall surely be put to death. 16 Wherefore the children of Israel shall keep the Sabbath, to observe the Sabbath throughout their generations, for a *PERPETUAL* covenant. 17 It is a *SIGN* between me and the children of Israel *FOR EVER*: for in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, and on the Seventh day he rested, and was refreshed.
Ezekiel 20:20 And hallow my Sabbaths; and they shall be a *SIGN* between me and you, that you may know that *I AM THE LORD YOUR GOD*.
The Sabbath is a special SIGN that defines that we are Gods children and He is our God that sanctifies us and makes us Holy. It also defines therefore that it is God that we worship and love and give our allegiance to. It is not a SIGN when we keep a secular day and profane Gods Sabbath. There is a lot more that could be cited but this should be enough to help you understand why this day is important to God and why it is a sin against God for us to not keep His Sabbath day Holy. Is there anyone who does not want to be part of this SIGN?
Some will say that this perpetual covenant that is a SIGN forever, (Exodus 31:13-17) applies only to the Israel of God and this is correct. The question is; who is the Israel of God? Today there is an Israel of the flesh (1 Corinthians 10:18) and an Israel of God, Galatians 6:16. The Israel of the flesh are those that are Jews by birth. The Israel of God is anyone who belongs to Christ and is under the New Covenant. Many do not understand that if we are Christs then we are spiritual Jews and the Israel of God. If we reject this truth then we cannot be under the New Covenant. Observe who the New Covenant was ONLY made with. This came into effect when the Jews rejected Gods message from Stephen (Acts 6:8-7:60) and stoned him. See also Romans 2:28-29, Romans 9:6-8 and Galatians 3:28-29.
Hebrews 8:10 For this is the covenant that I will make with the *HOUSE OF ISRAEL *after those days, saith the Lord; I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts: and I will be to them a God, and they shall be to me a people:
Since the Sabbath is a SIGN that we are God's children, if we reject His Sabbath, then arent we rejecting God as our Father? And since the Sabbath is a SIGN that it is God that sanctifies us, if we reject His Sabbath, then arent we also rejecting His sanctification? All God asks from us is one single solitary day in seven. We still have the other six secular days to do as we please. Is one day an unreasonable request from our Creator God? Christians claim to love God with all their heart, might and soul, yet how do most respond? The number seven represents completion and perfection to God and this is the only reason we do have a seven day week. If not for this very special Sabbath day God has given us, we would only have a six day week. If we do not use this Seventh day Sabbath which God blessed and sanctified for this one and only use, what point is there in having this Seventh day of the week? God added this one and only day with this one and only purpose, so we could spend Holy time with our Holy God that is a most beautiful SIGN that He is our God and we are His children. Again, despite this blessing, how do most respond? Believe it or not, I have had enough excuses now to fill an entire book. An appropriate name for this book would be, The book of excuses for not having to spend time with your Creator God on His Holy day.
How God must grieve every time someone chooses one of these 1001 excuses. Does God know our heart? If we use one of these excuses will God know? Does God know if we dont want the truth about His day because it would be an inconvenience to us? If we use one of these 1001 excuses, can we truly say we love God with all our heart, might and soul? If we do not love God with all our heart, will God accept us into His kingdom?
*What are the consequences for not keeping the true Sabbath?*

The book of James tells us if we break one Commandment we have broken them all. So if the Sabbath is Saturday and if we are supposed to be keeping the true Sabbath day then most Christians are guilty of breaking Gods law. The Bible tells us that only few will find the straight and narrow gate? Was this referring to Christians specifically?
Noah preached for 120 years that a great flood was coming and only 8 were saved. Jesus said that at the time of His second coming it is going to be like in the days of Noah. Why do we only acknowledge what we want to see? God pleads with us as to why we would perish.
Hosea prophesied that Gods people would perish for a lack of knowledge which does not sound fair but then he explains it is because they would reject knowledge in regards to the Commandments of God, so He in return would reject them. Considering how many people have rejected knowledge on the Sabbath Commandment, this sadly makes perfect sense.
Hebrews 10:26-29 says there is no sacrifice to cover wilful sin and it is to trample the Son of God underfoot and count the blood of the New Covenant as an unholy thing despite being under Gods grace. Jesus says to those who practice lawlessness, He will deny access to the kingdom. So if we are supposed to keep the Sabbath day and are ignorant of this fact, how will we be judged? Would God burn someone in Hell for being ignorant? What about denial?
It appears that everyone has a different idea about this issue of the Seventh day Sabbath truth. When there is so much confusion and conflicting information you know that deception reigns and one seriously needs to investigate to find what the truth really is and especially when the consequences for deliberate sin is to be left out of the kingdom.
*Are all the Ten Commandments still valid?*

If something as important as the Ten Commandments were to change by even the smallest amount we would be told with crystal clear scriptures. Most Christians will not debate that nine of the Ten Commandments need to be obeyed but so many freely sweep one under the carpet that becomes too much of an effort for them. Denial of truth of any of the Ten Commandments has only one outcome as far as God is concerned and we do not want that path. Unless black and white scriptures can be produced that says the day has changed or been abolished, then the Sabbath is just as valid as the other nine Commandments and the consequences are the same for deliberately breaking any one of them. Does anyone believe they can freely murder as they please and still enter the kingdom of God?
So do all the Ten Commandments still stand or does the Bible indicate that we can live in wilful deliberate sin? We certainly are saved by Gods Grace through faith in Christ, but is this a license to continue in sin? Did Jesus die on the cross to pay the penalty for our sin or so we could go on living in sin? What does the only source of truth that we can trust have to say on this very important topic that nailed our loving Saviour to the cross? Here are the answers put simply by scripture alone while covering the main areas of confusion.
What is the Bible definition of sin? 1 John 3:4. So where there is sin, there has to be a law. Romans 4:15. If there is no law then there can be no sin and if there is no sin then there is no need for a Saviour.
Did Paul say we can sin now that we are under Grace which would therefore show the law had ended? Romans 6:1-2, Romans 6:14-15.
Paul taught in Galatians chapters 2, 3 and 4 and Romans 3 that no flesh is justified by the works of the law and that righteousness comes by FAITH. Does this therefore mean that the Ten Commandments are made null and void through FAITH? Romans 3:31. So who is justified before God? Romans 2:13.
Did Jesus say He came to do away with the law? Matthew 5:17. Did Jesus say He was going to change the law by even so much as one single letter? Matthew 5:18, Luke 16:17. Did Jesus say we have to teach the law as well as obey it? Matthew 5:19.
Does Jesus say that those who practise lawlessness, which is the breaking of the Ten Commandments, will enter the kingdom? Matthew 7:21-23, 1 John 2:4. So what does Jesus say that one has to do to inherit eternal life? Matthew 19:16-19.
Can we keep just nine of the Ten Commandments and are we judged by obedience to the law? James 2:10-12, Matthew 5:18, Luke 16:17.
So what are the consequences for wilful sin, which is wilfully disobeying even ONE of the Ten Commandments? Hebrews 10:26-29, Ephesians 5:3, 5.
What are the blessings for not living in wilful sin, which is obeying the Ten Commandments in loving obedience? Revelation 22:14.
The passage in Matthew chapter 5 alone proves that not one letter of the law has changed which means that all scriptures used as arguments for ending or changing the Sabbath truth are being abused or misunderstood. The answers are indisputable and any other arguments would be in total contradiction to the words of Jesus, Paul and James just to name a few. I think Solomon summed it up well with his final conclusion in Ecclesiastes 12:13-14.
*Did Jesus and the early Church keep the Sabbath?*

If the Sabbath is an unchanged Commandment, then we should find Paul and the early Church keeping the Seventh day Sabbath. If this can be demonstrated, this would also prove that the Sabbath was not changed or abolished. So can we demonstrate this? We can of course and do in fact find Paul keeping the Sabbath as his CUSTOM was since childhood in a Jewish Synagogue.
A custom is something you do religiously and without failure. What was Pauls CUSTOM and EXAMPLE while establishing the early Christian Church? Notice in the following verse that this is a Jewish synagogue and that Jews have all through history, without change, worshipped on Saturday as they still do today. Acts 17:1-2. The Jews and Pharisees which Paul was since CHILDHOOD have ALWAYS kept Saturday as the Sabbath. Acts 26:4-5.
This is proof conclusive of Saturday Sabbath keeping AFTER the cross and undoubtedly applies to both Jews and Gentiles if wondering. Acts 13:42-44; Acts 18:4. It was not only Pauls custom and example but that of Jesus also and He is our perfect example. Luke 4:16. And unless Jesus is into making meaningless and nonsensical statements, He also clarified beyond a shadow of a doubt that the Sabbath would definitely NOT end at the cross by His reference to the future destruction of Jerusalem in 70 AD, when he said, And pray that your flight may not be in winter or on the Sabbath Matthew 24:20.
*Who changed the Sabbath to Sunday?*

Below are statements from the Roman Catholic Church which give the simple answer as to why most Churches now keep Sunday as the Sabbath. Most Christians have no idea that this even happened or how it happened. Revelation 13 tells us that Satan gave his power and authority to the Catholic Church. Why? It was Satan's plan to have this Church change the Sabbath to Sunday. Why did Satan do this? The Sabbath is about who we give our allegiance to. If we obey God and keep His Sabbath day Holy, we give our allegiance to God. If we obey the Commandment of the Catholic Church and keep their day Holy, who do we give our allegiance to then? The Catholic Church answers this question below with two of their quotes. But looking deeper, who gave this Church power so Gods true day of worship could be changed? Read Catholic Church Statements about the Sabbath for more quotes.
*Does the Bible support the change to Sunday?*
Most Christians assume that Sunday is the biblically approved day of worship. The Catholic Church protests that it transferred Christian worship from the biblical Sabbath (Saturday) to Sunday, and that to try to argue that the change was made in the Bible is both dishonest and a denial of Catholic authority. If Protestantism wants to base its teachings only on the Bible, it should worship on Saturday. Romes Challenge
www.immaculateheart.com/maryonline Dec 2003
For example, nowhere in the Bible do we find that Christ or the Apostles ordered that the Sabbath be changed from Saturday to Sunday. We have the commandment of God given to Moses to keep holy the Sabbath day, that is the 7th day of the week, Saturday. Today most Christians keep Sunday because it has been revealed to us by the [Roman Catholic] church outside the Bible. Catholic Virginian, October 3, 1947, p. 9, article To Tell You the Truth.
*Who Made Sunday Holy?*
Perhaps the boldest thing, the most revolutionary change the Church ever did, happened in the first century. The holy day, the Sabbath, was changed from Saturday to Sunday. The day of the Lord was chosen, not from any direction noted in the Scriptures, but from the (Catholic) Churchs sense of its own power...People who think that the Scriptures should be the sole authority, should logically become 7th Day Adventists, and keep Saturday holy. St. Catherine Church Sentinel, Algonac, Michigan, May 21, 1995.
Question - Which is the Sabbath day?
Answer - Saturday is the Sabbath day.
Question - Why do we observe Sunday instead of Saturday?
Answer - We observe Sunday instead of Saturday because the Catholic Church, in the Council of Laodicea (A.D. 364), transferred the solemnity from Saturday to Sunday. Peter Geiermann, C.S.S.R., The Converts Catechism of Catholic Doctrine, p. 50, 3rd edition, 1957.
*Whose Day of Worship is Sunday?*
They [the Protestants] deem it their duty to keep the Sunday holy. Why? Because the Catholic Church tells them to do so. They have no other reason...The observance of Sunday thus comes to be an ecclesiastical law entirely distinct from the divine law of Sabbath observance...The author of the Sunday law...is the Catholic Church. Ecclesiastical Review, February 1914.
It is well to remind the Presbyterians, Baptists, Methodists, and all other Christians, that the Bible does not support them anywhere in their observance of Sunday. Sunday is an institution of the Roman Catholic Church, and those who observe the day observe a commandment of the Catholic Church. Priest Brady, in an address reported in The News, Elizabeth, New Jersey, March 18, 1903.
*Who Do We Reverence by Keeping Sunday Holy?*
It was the Catholic church which...has transferred this rest to Sunday in remembrance of the resurrection of our Lord. Therefore the observance of Sunday by the Protestants is an homage they pay, in spite of themselves, to the authority of the (Catholic) church. Monsignor Louis Segur, Plain Talk About the Protestantism of Today, p. 213.
I have repeatedly offered $1,000 to anyone who can prove to me from the Bible alone that I am bound to keep Sunday holy. There is no such law in the Bible. It is a law of the holy Catholic Church alone. The Bible says, Remember the Sabbath day to keep it holy. The Catholic Church says: No. By my divine power I abolish the Sabbath day and command you to keep holy the first day of the week. And lo! The entire civilized world bows down in a reverent obedience to the command of the holy Catholic Church. father T. Enright, C.S.S.R. of the Redemptoral College, Kansas City, in a lecture at Hartford, Kansas, February 18, 1884, printed in History of the Sabbath, p. 802. Hover here for a document clip or select for full original image.
*Who was really behind the change to the Sabbath day?*

We know the Sabbath was changed by the Roman Catholic Church, but who was really responsible and why? Many of you have probably already worked this out but lets go through it anyway. Beginning with the early Church, Satan failed in his attempt at stopping the son of God so he turned his attention to the Church. He initially tried to destroy the Church by having all Christians killed, but martyrdom just made the Church grow faster and stronger. Satan soon realised that he could do more damage from within the Church, so he gave the Papacy its power, seat and position. Even though most Christians do not know the importance of the Sabbath day, Satan knows the Sabbath truth all too well and he also knew that it was the easiest of the Ten Commandments to attack, and so put his long term plan into effect. How successful was his plan and who is responsible for his success?
Satan fell from his position because of pride and because he wanted to be worshipped as God. Since no one in their right mind would worship Satan, he knew he could only obtain this worship from within the Church. The Seventh day Sabbath is about whom we worship and it is not a sign that we worship God or belong to Him when we keep the wrong day. Satans goal was therefore to have his own day of worship instituted in place of Gods and while achieving the primary goal of getting Christians away from a very significant Commandment and living in lawlessness. Using the Papacy as his agent, Satan changed Gods Seventh day Sabbath to a day in honour of pagan Sun worship, hence the pagan name Sunday. Satan also knew that sun worship was something that God detested and was one of the reasons why God allowed His people to fall into the hands of the Babylonians. Satan no doubt had great pleasure in this accomplishment as he would have Christians breaking Gods law and not fulfilling the sign of the Sabbath, as well as further upsetting God by taking away His day of worship in place of Satans and in favour of sun worship which is idolatry. How Satan must clap his hands in glee over this victory that so many people have given him.
Christians now assume that Sunday is the correct day and it becomes a mindset as this is what their custom was growing up, and anything different does not feel right and seems foreign. This was Satans plan from the beginning and sadly, he has been very successful. Today the ruler of this world works very hard at feeding our minds with thoughts that this Commandment is insignificant and with Christians not wanting to be inconvenienced by change are all to happy to listen. Its time for Christians to stop being deceived and wake up to the fact that Satan was responsible and return to all Ten Commandments of God and this precious SIGN that we are His children and it is our Creator God that we worship. Jesus laid down His life for you, how much of a sacrifice is it for you to change your day of worship?
For a very detailed account of the Sabbath to Sunday change, and how it actually begun 2000 years B.C. with the worship of Satan and the sun, and involves the origin of that mysterious number 666, see pages 2 and 3 of the Sabbath to Sunday change.
*The Sabbath truth from creation to eternity*

The Sabbath has existed since creation when God added the Seventh day to the week with the one and only purpose of a Sabbath rest. This is the only reason we have a seven day week today. God also blessed and sanctified this day for Holy use. This was done before sin had entered the World and was part of Gods perfect plan. Most Christians do not know that the word translated rested in our English Bibles in Genesis 2:3 is actually shabath in the Hebrew and means Sabbath. Here is the word Sabbath right at creation. In reference to the future destruction of Jerusalem in 70 AD, Jesus states in Matthew 24:20, And pray that your flight may not be in winter or on the Sabbath. This ONE statement alone PROVES that Jesus expected the Sabbath to be kept subsequent to His death. The gospel of Luke states in Luke 23:56 that when the body of Christ was being prepared, they rested the Sabbath day according to the Commandment. Lukes gospel was written 30 to 50 years after the cross and Luke still shows that the Commandment is unchanged. If it were changed, Luke would have undoubtedly told us since it is one of the Commandments. Isaiah also prophesied in Isaiah 66:22-23 that, For as the new heavens and the new earth, which I will make  and from one Sabbath to another, shall ALL flesh come to worship before me, saith the LORD.
In Genesis 4:3-7, Cain brings an offering from the ground which represented righteousness by works and so God was angry with him but Abel brought the firstborn of his flock as a sin offering which represents righteousness by faith. You cannot have a sin offering unless there is a law. (1 John 3:4) In verse 7, we also see God speak to Cain about sin lying at the door. The Bible also says where there is no law there is no transgression (Romans 4:15) so the Commandments although not yet codified had to exist from the very beginning or Cain could also not have been guilty of murder. See also Genesis 26:5. Besides the Seventh day being called the Sabbath in the Hebrew in Genesis 2:3, God also said the Sabbath is a sign between me and the children of Israel for ever *because* in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, and on the seventh day he rested, and was refreshed. Exodus 31:17. Here God further confirms that the Sabbath existed from the beginning when it was added as the Seventh day of the week at creation. For even more proof, we also know that the Sabbath existed back in Genesis chapter 11. In over 105 languages in the world where the Sabbath has not taken on the Pagan name Saturday, it is still called the Sabbath in each of these languages as it was named at creation. This proves that when these 105 languages originated at Babel in Genesis 11, Saturday was recognized as the Sabbath day and was incorporated into the very name of the day. Since the Sabbath was sanctified and made Holy before sin at creation and the Sabbath is one of the Ten Commandments which is also seen being kept before the giving of the Commandments, it had to be kept by Adam and Eve.
It was also kept by Abraham, it was kept in the exodus from Egypt before the Ten Commandments were given when God tested His children to see if they would keep THE Seventh day as per the Commandment. It was kept by the Jews, it was kept by Jesus, it was kept by Paul, it was kept by the Apostles, it was kept by the early Church by both Jews and Gentiles, and this is also verified by Jesus who showed it would be kept in 70 AD when the temple was destroyed. History also further proves this by the fact that reliable unbiased history sources show that it was still being kept at 120 AD where some Christians first changed to Sunday to avoid persecution for Judaism. History shows the day was finally changed by Constantine in 321 AD in favour of Sun worship. The Sabbath was almost murdered out of existence through the dark ages when the Roman Catholic Church ruled as Church and state for those terrible 1260 dark years, and Revelation 12:17 speaks of a remnant of Gods original Church that would arise after these dark ages that Satan would hate and make war with because it would start keeping all of the Ten Commandments of God once again. To finish this all off, God showed Isaiah that we will still be keeping the Sabbath in the new Heaven and the New Earth. Here is the Sabbath being kept from creation beginning and throughout all eternity. The Sabbath is eternal as the other nine.
*We should desire the truth about the Sabbath Day*

Would it surprise you to know that Jesus never once even mentioned the first day of the week? As Christians, we should always be seeking after the truth, as Jesus is the truth. If we really love Jesus with all our heart, soul and might, we will always strive to find what the truth is at absolutely any cost.
However, with so many people saying so many different things, how can we possibly know what the truth really is? There is only one guaranteed way, and that is the inspired Word of God  The Holy Bible. The Bible is and should always be our final authority and not the advice of our Pastor or our most trusted friend. If we can find unbiased information on mans knowledge of History on the Seventh day Sabbath truth, that can also be used to help us determine the truth but ultimately, we need to go by the Word of God.
The intention of this web site was not to cover all the excuses and truth about the Sabbath but to point you to a choice of sites that will help you find more on what the truth really is. In the top left column and at the bottom of this page, you will find links too many good web sites, not only on the Sabbath, but also on other topics that relate to the Sabbath day such as the ceremonial law and the Ten Commandments. If you want all the facts on the Sabbath, select Gods Sabbath Truth or Sabbath Truth. Select to find the proof of Who is the Antichrist. For real eye-opening information that reveals that sun worship started with Satan worship, see the full history of Sun-Day worship and how it entered the Church.
*The Top Ten excuses used to avoid the Sabbath truth*

It is absolutely incredible how many excuses are given by Christians that claim to truly love God come up with to justify why they do not need to obey one of the Ten Commandments that defines what sin is, and is a precious SIGN and blessing from God. As stated earlier, I have been given enough excuses to write an entire book. This is extremely dangerous and the many Christians that have deliberately sought out an excuse as to why they can disobey God are in for a very rude shock. Jesus says that even those that do miracles in His name and call Him Lord but break any of the Commandments, He will say to them, depart from me I never knew you. Can you imagine the shock of so many Christians in the end that thought they could make excuses to disobey one of Gods Commandments and get away with it?
The words of Jesus in Matthew chapter 5 are all we need to know the Sabbath truth. Jesus said that not even a letter of the Ten Commandments will pass as long as heaven and earth are still here. On the words of Jesus alone it is Ten unchanged Commandments and it is just as serious to worship idols or murder as it is to not keep the Sabbath Holy. This is far too serious an issue not to fully investigate. It is one thing to be ignorant of the truth but to not want to investigate if you are ignorantly living in sin will still condemn you. We must have a love of the truth as Jesus is truth and the Word is truth. Jesus means what He says and says what He means and we are not free to manipulate the words of any of the Ten Commandments to suit ourselves and still enter the kingdom. The Sabbath Commandment says we have six days to do our work but THE Seventh day is the Sabbath of the Lord and we are to keep THE Seventh day Holy. The other six days are secular and are not Holy and the Commandment is very clear that we cannot choose our own day. See also Exodus 16.
Here are ten of the most popular excuses used that all contradict the words of Jesus. Select each link to find the real Sabbath truth for each excuse or misunderstanding.
1. It was changed in honour of the resurrection.
2. The Calendar was changed.
3. We don't know if we have the true Sabbath day.
4. We can keep any day in seven.
5. The Sabbath was only for the Jews.
6. The Ten Commandments were abolished.
7. We are under Grace and not law.
8. The majority can't be wrong.
9. The Sabbath was abolished.
10. The Sabbath was changed to Sunday. Part two.
The above links are from Sabbath and Antichrist truth revealed for those who would like to read the entire web site. Each of the above links will open in a new window.
See also the mark of the beast to discover where that mysterious number 666 comes from.
*Please Consider Supporting Us*

*Please Note:* Divine guidance has resulted in almost every major topic on the first page of Google but because of the _massive_ impact this is having, the Satanic attacks have this family struggling without a wife and mother that we love and miss so dearly and insufficient income. This is also due to an undiagnosed illness that had me bed ridden for months with a 25KG weight loss and has currently lasted 23 months. This ministry has over 120 domain names with a total yearly count of nearly 1,000,000 visits and costs are now thousands of dollars per annum. We desperately require prayer and funds to survive to keep this family together and ministry afloat. Any assistance is greatly appreciated to keep this ministry spreading truth to the world. Thank you for your prayers and support. *Total donated this week:* $48.00.
*Watch excellent Prophecy Seminars online*

If you have a reasonably fast internet connection and would like to watch an online Prophecy Seminar to find out who the little horn of Daniel 7 and the Beast of Revelation 13 is that changed the Sabbath to Sunday, you will find Revelation Reveals the Antichrist very enlightening. You may want to start about 17.5 minutes in to bypass singing items etc. You can also watch Histories Greatest Hoax on the truth about the Sabbath and ideally should be watched first. To watch more from this and other Prophecy Seminars you will find the menus here. Be prepared to discover many mind blowing, lost Bible truths.
*Historical video documentary on the Seventh day*

If you would like to see an unbiased documentary hosted by TV actor Hal Holbrook on the History of the Sabbath, select the link The Seventh Day. This is a five-part television documentary series tracing the remarkable story of those who honoured the seventh day of the week as the Sabbath throughout history. Produced for commercial television, it features beautiful location footage, classic art, illustrative re-enactments, interviews with experts, and solid biblical and historical documentation. There are unbiased interviews with over 50 experts from all walks of life on the History of the Sabbath which have PhD's in their respective fields, mostly history and theology.
1.) Seven minute trailer 2.) Part One Introduction 3.) A Sabbath Miracle 4.) Patrick Escapes 5.) Death in Red Square 6.) Authority and Tradition 7.) Sunday Law Debate
The The Seventh Day web site has six sample video clips which you can also access from here to watch on this series online or download for use with Windows Media Player. This is by far one of the best productions ever made on the history of the Sabbath. Below is more information on this excellent series but much more can be found on their web site.
*The Seventh Day - Part One Overview*

Origins - Views of human beginnings from Babylonian and Aztec myths as well as from the Bible and the Koran.
The Evolution Explanation - Darwin's theory of evolution challenges traditional view of origins.
Beyond chance - A case against blind chance as a logical explanation of human origins.
Intelligent Designer - The Bible's portrayal of Creation and the Creator.
The Architecture of Time - The week and the Sabbath in the structure of human life.
Point of Contact - The weekly Sabbath in man's relationship to God.
A Day for All Mankind - The universal and perpetual purpose for the weekly day of rest.
Unholy Sabbath - National disaster strikes the chosen people due, in part to the neglect of the Sabbath.
Sabbath Around the World - Somehow the concept of Sabbath extended into the culture and language of many peoples.
Reform - Revival of Sabbath observance among the Jews who returned from exile results in acts of heroism and tragedy.
*The Seventh Day - Part Two Overview*

Religion in Rome - A summary view of Roman religions during the time of Jesus.
The Jewish Sabbath - Strict Sabbath-keeping marked the Jews as unique.
The Sabbath Reformer - The Bible portrays Jesus as a revolutionary Sabbath keeper.
Prophecy - Jesus predicted the destruction of Jerusalem in AD 70 and the continuing Christian observance of the Sabbath.
Christians and Jews - The two groups shared a view of a personal God and of the weekly Sabbath, but Christians found new meaning in the holy day.
The Christian Sabbath - Clear evidence for Christian observance of the seventh-day Sabbath in the first century AD.
Sunday Keepers - Second-century Christians in Alexandria and Rome begin observing the first day of the week instead of the Sabbath.
The Day of the Sun - Roman sun worship and its link to Christian Sunday observance.
Sunday Law - Constantine legalizes Sunday as the weekly day of rest in the Roman Empire.
Sabbath Survives - Proof of seventh-day (Saturday) Sabbath observance into the middle of the fourth century.
*The Seventh Day - Part Three Overview*

Celtic Christianity - The religious background to the story of St Patrick.
The Real Patrick - Once a slave in Ireland, Patrick responds to a divine call and returns to the Emeral Isle as a missionary.
Celtic Sabbath - Saturday observed as Sabbath by Celtic Christians.
Margaret of Scotland - Margaret comes from England, marries King Malcolm, and attempts to reform Sunday observance in Scotland.
Assault on the Sabbath - The Church of Rome promotes the Sabbath (Saturday) fast as an expression of anti-Jewish sentiments.
Power Struggle - The Sabbath fast becomes a key issue in the rivalry between church leaders in Rome and Constantinople.
Deceptions - The letter from heaven threatens Sunday-breakers.
Fight for Truth - Resistance to church/state authority brings tragedy.
John Wycliffe: Champion of Conscience - An Oxford professor focuses new attention on the Bible as the supreme authority for Christian faith and practice.
The Lollards - They take Wycliffe's views to England and beyond.
The Church vs. the Bible - The church-state establishment opposes the spread of the Bible and the ideas of Wycliffe and the Lollards.
*The Seventh Day - Part Four Overview*

Russian Reformation - This Sabbath-keeping movement reached to the highest levels of Russian society and led to fiery executions in Moscow's Red Square
Ethiopia: Sabbath Crisis - Jesuit missionaries succeeded in converting the Emperor to Roman Catholicism, but attempts to quash Sabbath-keeping resulted in civil war.
The Inquisition - Civil and religious authorities united to root out heresy.
Spain: Heart of Intolerance - The Catholic Monarchs, Ferdinand and Isabella, used the Spanish Inquisition to rid their church of Jewish heresies.
Goa: Reign of Terror - Inquisitors carried their campaign of religious persecution to the coast of India, part of Portugal's expanding empire.
Sola Scriptura? - Protestant Reformers insisted on the authority of the sacred Scriptures, while Roman Catholic leaders defended their church's stand on tradition.
Radical Reformation - Persecuted by Protestants and Catholics alike, these radical reformers stood for strict adherence to biblical teachings. Among them were new champions of the seventh-day Sabbath.
Sabbath in the North - Church leaders in Norway and Denmark tried to stamp out Sabbath observance among Catholic and Lutheran church members.
The Seventh-day Men - While many Puritan preachers promoted strict Sunday observance, other prominent Englishmen called for a return to the Sabbath of the Ten Commandments.
*The Seventh Day - Part Five Overview*

Roger Williams - Champion of religious freedom and strong advocate of separation of church and state paves the way for first Sabbath-keeping settlement in Rhode Island.
Seventh-day Baptists - In 1665, Stephen and Anne Mumford carry the seventh-day Sabbath to the New World.
Beisel and the Ephrata Cloister - Conrad Beisel, a young German refugee arrives in Pennsylvania in 1720 forming a tight-knit spiritual community - the Ephrata Cloister. Beisel's Sabbath-keeping community brought into conflict with the Sunday laws of Pennsylvania.
Count Zinzendorf and the Moravians - Count Zinzendorf, a lifelong Lutheran and observer of the seventh-day Sabbath fosters a spiritual renewal among the Moravians - reviving their faith. In 1741 some of Zinzendorf's missionaries arrive in eastern Pennsylvania to begin work among the native American Indians. Believing them to be the ten lost tribes of Israel, reintroduces them to their Jewish heritage and the seventh day Sabbath.
From Millerites to Seventh-day Adventists - Former agnostic Baptist preacher William Miller preaches imminent return of Jesus in 1844. Millerite preacher Fredrick Wheeler convinced by Seventh-day Baptist lady Rachel Oaks Preston, that Saturday is the Sabbath. Shortly thereafter, retired sea captain Joseph Bates also accepts the Sabbath, becomes principle proponent of the seventh day Sabbath, which leads to beginning of the Seventh-day Adventist Church.
The Taipings - Hong Xiuchuan, a peasant farmer in China learns about God through a remarkable vision. His religious zeal sweeps through the oppressed peasant class, inspiring the greatest revolutionary movement of the 19th century. The Taiping leaders took the fourth commandment quite literally, requiring the observance of the seventh day of the week as the Sabbath.
Maniilaq - Eskimo prophet in the mid 1800's learns about the Sabbath without ever reading a Bible or seeing a missionary. Predicts future changes to the Eskimo people, free's the people from the power of the Shamans various taboos and teaches people to honor the seventh day of the week as a day of rest in honor of Grandfather in heaven.
Owkwa - Village chief in Guyana receives an amazing dream in the early 1900's. Told how to be healthy, how to be clean, what to eat. He was taught also songs and prophecies; and yes, was even told about Sabbath being a day of rest and worship.
Africa - Scores of independent churches spring up in Africa after the arrival of Protestant missionaries in the eighteenth century, many of which begin keeping the seventh-day Sabbath - Approximately 20 million members today.
Saving Sunday? - Proper observance of Sunday as a holy day seen as requirement for Gods blessings. Disasters attributed to desecration of Sunday. The secularization of Sunday through professional sports, theatres and amusement parks result in strong and influential voices calling for Sunday blue laws to limit commercial and private activity on Sunday. In 1888 a Sunday law aimed at preserving the first day of the week as a day of rest and religious observance was challenged by A.T. Jones representing the Seventh-day Adventist Church as being unconstitional.
Other Sabbatarians - Bible Sabbath Association lists over four hundred Sabbath-keeping churches and denominations that observe the seventh day of the week as the Sabbath. There's the True Jesus Church in China, Seventh Day Baptists and scores of Sabbath-keeping groups that share the generic name Church of God. Many of the smaller groups grew out of the World Wide Church of God, founded by Herbert Armstrong. Largest among all these groups are the Seventh-day Adventists with membership totaling more than 14 million.
Sabbath Issues - Seventh-day Sabbath keeping seen by many as a rejection of Christian freedom and leading to legalism. But is it really? Old and New Covenants discussed. Sabbath observance seen as resting in Christ.
Sabbath of Prophecy - The place of the Sabbath in Bible prophecy, particularly the prophetic book of Revelation - Chapter 11:19 and 14:6,7 and Isaiah 66:22,23.
Summary - Summary of episodes 1-5. Tracing the Sabbath from it's origin at Creation, it's survival through the centuries despite attempts to regulate it, bury it, or ban it. It's revival through the teachings of early Anabaptists and the English Seventh-day men, despite persecution and martyrdom. Restored to worldwide attention through the Seventh-day Adventist Movement and other groups large and small. And finally experienced in the hearts and lives of Sabbath-keeping Christians in the 21st century. It's continued observance into eternity as a memorial of Gods creative and redemptive work.
*Sabbath Day Timeline History*

The following timeline is for general information only and has been used here with kind permission from LLT Productions. Its primary value is in showing the chronological relationship between various individuals and events. The dating of many historical persons and events, particularly those earlier than 1000 BCE, is subject to ongoing debate and research. Most items on this timeline are directly related to the content of The _Seventh Day_ television documentary series. Others are included for points of reference.
*Dates BCE (BC)*

?Creation Week2450The Flood (see Genesis 7)1950  1775 Abraham keeps Gods commandments, statutes, and laws (Genesis 26) 2000Seven-day week in Sumerian civilization prior to this date1450The Exodus1011  971David rules Israel626  586Jeremiah, the prophet - years of ministry620  530Daniel, the prophet605  536Jewish nation in exile600Birth of Zoroastrianism in Persia551  479Confucius, Chinese wise man500Birth of Buddhism445Nehemiah returns to rebuild Jerusalem331Alexander the Great overthrows the Persian Empire170Antiochus IV persecutes Jews who won't give up their religion30Roman Emperor Octavian dedicates Egyptian obelisk to the sun god4Birth of Jesus*Dates CE (AD)*

31Crucifixion of Jesus64Nero burns Rome, persecutes Christians70Jerusalem destroyed by Roman army under Titus79Vesuvius erupts115Epistle of Barnabas written in Alexandria120Christians in Alexandria replace Sabbath observance with Sunday worship135Jerusalem destroyed again - Jewish religion banned144Marcion, first great Christian heretic150Justyn Martyr reports on Sunday observance in Rome218  222Elagabalus, emperor of Rome - brings Syrian sun worship to Rome270  275Aurelian, emperor of Rome - establishes sun worship as the state religion284  305Diocletian, emperor of Rome - worships the sun and persecutes Christians306  337Constantine emperor of Rome - first Christian emperor313Constantine legalizes Christian religion314  335Sylvester I is pope - promotes anti-Jewish Sabbath fast321Edict of Constantine - first law concerning Sunday observance343  381Council of Laodicea - condemns Sabbath observance364Ambrose (Bishop of Milan) - observes the Sabbath without fasting389  461Patrick - Celtic Christian missionary to Ireland521  597Columba - Celtic Christian missionary leader to Scotland570  632Muhammed, founder of Islam590  604Pope Gregory I (the Great) identifies Sabbath keepers with the anti-christ692Quinisext Council (Council in Trullo) - condemns the Sabbath fast800Epistle of Jesus arrives in Ireland - warns against desecration of Sunday867Patriarch Photius denounces Roman Catholic promotion of Sabbath fast1054Roman Catholic - Eastern Orthodox Schism1070Margaret becomes queen of Scotland - tries to reform Sunday observance there1201Eustace of Flay takes Epistle of Jesus to England to reform Sunday keeping1231Pope Gregory IX establishes the medieval Inquisition1350Strigolniks in Novogorod, Russia, observe the seventh-day Sabbath1414  1418Council of Constance - orders burning of John Hus1428John Wycliffe's bones dug up and burned1431Pope Eugenius IV1431  1445Council of Basel - condemns Sabbath keeping by Jewish converts1435Forced conversion of Jews in Spain1435Church council in Bergen, Norway, condemns Sabbath observance1469Marriage of Ferdinand and Isabella unites Aragon and Castille into one nation1480  1502Novgorod-Moscow reform movement - includes Sabbath observance1478Pope Sixtus IV authorizes Spanish Inquisition1481First auto de fe (public trial) of Spanish Inquisition1482Pope Sixtus IV protests against Spanish Inquisition1492Expulsion of Jews from Spain1492Christopher Columbus discovers America1497Forced conversion of Jews in Portugal1497  1499Vasco da Gama opens the sea route from Europe to India1504Ivan Kuritsin and other Russian reformers are burned in cages in Red Square1517Luther nails his 95 Theses to chapel door, thus starting the Reformation1525Anabaptist Movement begins1529Andreas Fischer, Anabaptist Sabbatarian preacher, miraculously survives hanging1536Portuguese Inquistion begins1540Andreas Fischer is murdered in Slovakia1542Francis Xavier, a Jesuit missionary, arrives in Goa1544Christian III of Denmark prohibits Sabbath keeping1545  1563Roman Catholic Council of Trent1546Oswald Glaidt, one-time proponent of the Sabbath, is executed in Vienna1541Christavao da Gama and 400 Portuguese come to the aid of the Ethiopian Emperor1551Russian Orthodox council authorizes Sabbath worship in Russian churches1560Branch of the Portuguese Inquistion is established in Goa1560Constantino Ponce de la Fuente dies in prison under the Spanish Inquisition1617John Traske, an early Seventh Day Man, is arrested in London1628Theophilus Brabourne publishes first English book promoting seventh-day Sabbath1622Emperor Susenyos declares Ethiopia a Catholic country; civil war ensues1650Parliament orders burning of Ockford's book advocating the seventh-day Sabbath 1684Charles Dellon publishes his Account of the Inquisition at Goa1684Francis Bamfield, prominent Seventh Day Man, dies in his London prison cell1720Conrad Beisel, Sabbath-keeping founder of Ephrata Cloister, arrives in Pennsylvania1722Count Lugwig von Zinzendorf permits Moravian refugees to settle on his estate in eastern Germany1742Count Zinzendorf proposes Sabbath observance to Moravian community in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania1830  1895Life of Maniilaq, the Eskimo prophet who learned about the seventh-day Sabbath from one he called the Grandfather 1844Millerite Adventists disappointed when Christ did not return during this year1844A handful of Millerite Adventist preachers and lay people begin to observe the seventh-day Sabbath; this leads to the eventual establishment of the Seventh-day Adventist denomination1851  1864 Taiping Revolution in China; the Ten Commandments and observance of seventh-day Sabbath were at the heart of the movement1859Charles Darwin's _On the Origin of the Species _published1888Senator Henry Blair calls for a national Sunday law; his proposal never makes it out of committee for consideration by the US Congress1896William Saunders Crowdy founds Church of God and Saints of Christ, a Sabbath-keeping denomination1900Owkwa, Amerindian village chief, learns about Sabbath, monogamy, etc., from supernatural messenger1926Herbert W. Amstrong accepts the seventh-day Sabbath as authentic biblical doctrine; goes on to found the Worldwide Church of God1986Herbert W. Armstrong dies; new leaders of the Worldwide Church of God eventually renounce the seventh-day Sabbath1988Pope John Paul II issues apostolic letter, _Dies Domini, _upholding essential nature of the Sabbath but claiming the Roman Catholic Church's authority for the Saturday-Sunday change


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 21, 2009)

and it was done on the 6th day on the 7th day jah said rest and praise up,,,


----------

